# More lake pictures



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

If you're wondering where Kobe is...

The big dummy just sleeps when we come here. Oh well.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Priscilla sure is growing up! And looks like she is having a blast!

Who is the little white dog?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

i'll explain the brace later.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

The following sequence is brought to you by: Shaina (C) (TM) (All Rights Reserved) (Insert Fancy Legal Mumbo Jumbo Acronym Here)

Going....









going...









gone....









down for the count!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

This is why I have a brace.



















Yep, I obliterated my thumb. Yay!

That's all folks


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Priscilla sure is growing up! And looks like she is having a blast!
> 
> Who is the little white dog?


The little white dog is my best friend's JRT, Bob.

We all had fun!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

ouch! How'd that happen! Or do I want to know? lol

Priscilla looks like she is having a great old time, I love that first picture with the ball in the air!

ahhh ok, well Bob sure looks like him and Priscilla are best buds!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Cute pics, R...looks like a good time, brace and all...

(I'll Fancy Legal Mumbo Jumbo you til you won't know which way you're going...)


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

RBark said:


>


Something about this picture makes her look awkwardly cute.  She has so much fun at the lake!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, look how big she is . Maybe we should have Pris teach Ryder how to swim, the labs seem to think the sink or swim method works, Ryder disagrees LOL. I bet Ryder and Pris would have a grand time! The going going gone sequence is great


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

The lake is beautiful and judging by the pictures it's a wonderful place for the dogs to have fun! 

Pris looks great and she's starting to grow into those ears...

It's nice to see Pris found a friend to swim with. Bob is a cutie.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Priss is growing up nice! she can swim like a seal too eh!
So Kobe is a lazy ass like Bless when water is involved.LOL

Good to see some pics up R.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Love the water pictures. My boys would love to come and play as well. Don't know if they would attempt to swim or not. I think Bob is a cutie too


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

R, She looks fantastic...and is really turning out absolutely beautiful.

She looks like a blast to own! Hope your thumb heals up alright


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool pictures, it looks as they had fun 

Rbark are you living in the Bay Area, CA ?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

AkiraleShiba said:


> Cool pictures, it looks as they had fun
> 
> Rbark are you living in the Bay Area, CA ?


Yes I do. Do you know this area?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

That last picture is priceless 

I've been to San Francisco two years ago and we really enjoyed it for many reasons but one was the natural beauty of the Bay. It is one of the few places that we would accept to move to in the USA.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, great pics. Pris looks so cute and she certainly is growing up! Looks like she's a natural in the water. 

Take care of that thumb...hope it heals up quick! Good to see some pics!

EDIT: actually, pris is looking gorgeous and beautiful these days..rather than cute . She's really growing up!

I love the sleeping series! And she still has those cute ears every now and then


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

AkiraleShiba said:


> That last picture is priceless
> 
> I've been to San Francisco two years ago and we really enjoyed it for many reasons but one was the natural beauty of the Bay. It is one of the few places that we would accept to move to in the USA.


If I had to move to the Bay Area, I would move just outside of it. Living in the city or suburbs sucks! I mean, the area I'm currently in is pretty nice and there's immediate access to trails so it's good for daily walks, but I'd rather live a little outside the suburbs if I could.

But I'm no good with crowds, so others can deal with it better I'm sure.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Wow, great pics. Pris looks so cute and she certainly is growing up! Looks like she's a natural in the water.
> 
> Take care of that thumb...hope it heals up quick! Good to see some pics!
> 
> ...


This is Pris, not long ago.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

RBark said:


> This is Pris, not long ago.


Okay, I stand corrected. SHE'S STILL CUTE!!!

I love her. She actually has turned me onto german shephards...as before I wasn't really that interested in the breed. She's a real beauty and I have a newfound interest in them. Thanks RBark for sharing her with us!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

priscilla sure have gotten big.. watcha been feeding her??? giant pills or something? Great pics.. So kobe doesn't like swimming at all eh? Funny dog.. who doesn't like the lake.. oh wait a minute I know just one who doesn't.. KOBE.. LOL!


----------

